# Preggers Shrimpy Pics!



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Ooooooooooooooooh baby baby!

First berried shrimpy EVAR!

I'm not quite ready to be a grannie!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh just give it time... Wait till you have half a dozen ladies waddling around, bellies full of eggs. *grins*


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Silverfang said:


> Oh just give it time... Wait till you have half a dozen ladies waddling around, bellies full of eggs. *grins*


Then I'll be selling them to my local LFS!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

At least 13 babies. And another one or more preggers again. I agree, the LFS is wonderful. Especially since it's getting the time of year it's harder to get these in.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

too cute!!


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Silverfang said:


> At least 13 babies. And another one or more preggers again. I agree, the LFS is wonderful. Especially since it's getting the time of year it's harder to get these in.


Congrats!

I am worried about mine. I haven't seen her today and this morning the biggest PFR and 2 snails were eating part of a dead PFR.

Maybe a failed molt.

*haz sad*


----------



## ebettalover963 (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh that is so exciting! I have a pregger sunburst mickey mouse platy (it looks like a cross between a marigold variatus and a mickey mouse platy) and i am not ready to have like 500 little fish swimming around my 30 gallon tank. But good luck with your shrimp!!!!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Eeep... I've had those before, sad face. Molting while berried usually loses the mother. Hope she's just hiding. Mine tend to hide a bit. Of course I'm shining my flash light on them trying to see lil eyeballs. Lol.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Silverfang said:


> Eeep... I've had those before, sad face. Molting while berried usually loses the mother. Hope she's just hiding. Mine tend to hide a bit. Of course I'm shining my flash light on them trying to see lil eyeballs. Lol.


I have 2!

The original one and someone about a week behind I think -- the second is from the new batch I brought in for genetic diversity.

Thanks for your encouraging words!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

and as further encouraging (And warning!) words. I am being over run by herds of the little critters.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Silverfang said:


> and as further encouraging (And warning!) words. I am being over run by herds of the little critters.


Drop a betta in there hahahaha :evil:


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

I can't wait to get some shrimpies for my NPT  they're so cute xD sadly all I can get here are ghost shrimps :/


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I plan to transfer some to the sorority when I get enough. The girls will keep them in check!


----------

